# Jack Skellington Tombstone Peeper



## RoxyBlue

This prop was made as a birthday gift for a friend of ours who is a big fan of Halloween and an even bigger fan of "Nightmare before Christmas". He sets up a kid-friendly haunt in his garage every year, so this will be a perfect non-scary addition to his Halloween collection.

With our usual ideal division of labor )), Spooky1 did the manly part of putting together the motorized mechanism and tombstone, and I did the not-so-manly papier mache work and Oogie Boogie painting.

Prop4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Prop10 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Prop11 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02393 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

A "how I did it" video:


----------



## Rahnefan

That's awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, I wish I could make something like that .... oh wait I did.  :googly:

It was lots fun to give this to a friend who will really enjoy it. Everyone at the party loved it.


----------



## Denhaunt

It feels weird to say this on the Hauntforum..."That's really kinda cute". Nice work guys - Go team go.


----------



## DarkLore

Ya'll did a great job. That's awesome.


----------



## scareme

Looks great. My last name is Skelton. Not quite Skellington, but Scareme Skelton would make a good tombstone too. (hint, hint)


----------



## Jaybo

Great job guys! It's the gifts that we make and give away I love the most. Forces you to think differently and develop new talents. Would you have built this cute guy if it weren't for your friend?


----------



## Dark Star

Roxy and Spooky...That really turned out great!! I bet your friend was thrilled.


----------



## skeletonowl

I love it! Jack looks perfect.


----------



## Bethene

that is so cool!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oooo...nice work guys! Got any pics/vids of the back?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Awesome! perfect for a kid friendly haunt, actually perfect anywhere!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys, for all the kind comments. This is the first time we've done anything of this scale as a gift, and it was well worth the effort when we saw how delighted our friend was - and his kids, too.



Dr Morbius said:


> Oooo...nice work guys! Got any pics/vids of the back?


You know, I never thought of doing that. The set up is typical of a head popper - I think Spooky1 used the tutorial that Dave the Dead wrote up - so we didn't do the usual photodocumentation we do for props. I'll see if our buddy can take a few shots and send them to me for posting.


----------



## dubbax3

Man I really love this! Its so whimsical and really well done. I am literally going to clap as soon as I'm done typing.......


----------



## Spooky1

Doc, here's the link to Dave's How-To:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12048&highlight=popper

The only thing I changed was that I used a 1/4 inch wooden dowel for the rod attached to the head.


----------



## nixie

It's downright beautiful! Very well done!


----------



## The Watcher

Very nice stone. Someone is going to very happy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great prop Roxy and Spooky1!


----------



## tot13

Great job! I really like this a lot. I haven't had time to get to a popper yet, but I think you've made this something I can't do without, lol. This is really cool - I really like the uniqueness of using Jack in a prop like this.


----------



## IMU

Very nice work you two ... great to see I'm not the only one who builds props and then gives them away!


----------



## lewlew

Wow! Nice job you guys! Jack really lends himself well to the popper mechanism. It's always fun to make something and give it to someone who really can appreciate it. Spreading the sickness...


----------



## fick209

Nice job, both of you! I'm sure that will be a great addition to your friends yard!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is fantastic.

Stolloween might beg to differ on the papier mache not being manly...LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> That is fantastic.
> 
> Stolloween might beg to differ on the papier mache not being manly...LOL!


Shhh, don't tell him - he might not notice

Oh, and if you're reading this, Stoll, I meant "non-manly" as in no power tools were involved in my part of the project



IMU said:


> Very nice work you two ... great to see I'm not the only one who builds props and then gives them away!


Well, you know, you are an inspiration that way, plus it's so much fun to do something like this for someone else.


----------



## DeathTouch

OH! That is tooo cool! You did a good job on him.


----------



## madmomma

That is a great prop, guys. Nice that you gave it to a friend. I have nieces with small children who might enjoy this too...I'll have to check out Dave's and others' sites to see the how-to. Very cute...and it looks "professional" too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is just an awesome piece...and very cute!


----------



## The Pod

Excelent work Spooky & Roxy!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I will ignore the manly comment long enough to say that is awesome...the animatronic and artistic elements are both great, I really love it....now I'm off to fire up my manly hand mixer and make some paste 

Again, beautiful piece...you have lucky friends!


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome job !!!


----------



## halloween71

Great job!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Very well done!
Great job!
:jol:.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's the link to the previous tombstone peeper I did. The back is seen in the slideshow.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17392&highlight=tombstone+peeper


----------



## Lauriebeast

Bravo! you both did an excellent job on this....I love it!


----------



## beelce

What a team !!!....looks great


----------



## morbidmike

awesome job you 2 I love nightmare before christmas he is so cool looking!!!


----------



## samhayne

Great job, i really like this one


----------



## Lady Nyxie

That is too cool... wanna come to my birthday party? It is in August... plenty of time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Lady N! You'll have to get in line behind Scareme


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I like it a lot!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Super Cool! I love Jack!


----------



## debbie5

This is so cool and pretty easy to make the mechanics! I wonder if a reindeer motor & very lite plastic head would work? Any opinions?


----------



## psyko99

Cool. Now I want one.


----------



## hpropman

You two are lucky to have each other that are both interested in Halloween. I wish my wife would work on props with me instead of rolling her eyes at the mention of Halloween, sigh

You friend is lucky to know the two of you. BTW I love this prop the face is perfect. Hey spooky will you lend me Roxy for a few weeks?  My props can use some artistic flair. I promise I will bring her back safe and sound but maybe a few pounds heavier I am a good cook!


----------



## Wildcat

Great job. The stone looks amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thaks again, guys

Hpropman, you had me LMAO! You are such a dear


----------



## Spooky1

hpropman said:


> You two are lucky to have each other that are both interested in Halloween. I wish my wife would work on props with me instead of rolling her eyes at the mention of Halloween, sigh
> 
> You friend is lucky to know the two of you. BTW I love this prop the face is perfect. Hey spooky will you lend me Roxy for a few weeks?  My props can use some artistic flair. I promise I will bring her back safe and sound but maybe a few pounds heavier I am a good cook!


LOL, Hpropman, sorry but I'm not done with her yet. :googly:


----------



## pyro

oooo i love this ,nice detail, it looks great


----------



## pagan

Very nice, Roxy! Not sure how I missed this before. He is awesome!


----------



## SKAustin

Kudos to you both, What a great prop! Excellent work.


----------



## HauntCast

Very cool. I just bought a puppy and named him Zero.


----------



## Kaoru

My daughter would LOVE this in her bedroom! *cough* So would hubby Terror.


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh I can't believe I missed this one. Very nice job! Did your friend have his birthday yet? I'm sure he loved it!


----------



## Spooky1

Joiseygal said:


> Oh I can't believe I missed this one. Very nice job! Did your friend have his birthday yet? I'm sure he loved it!


Yes, he already had his birthday, and he loved Jack. We managed to put this together in about a week and a half, and the last coat of paint was drying the night before his party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Yes, he already had his birthday, and he loved Jack. We managed to put this together in about a week and a half, and the last coat of paint was drying the night before his party.


And the bat bow tie was made about two hours before the party:googly: I just decided at the last minute that he really needed the tie to look right.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Ridiculously cute!


----------



## Lunatic

Excellent RoxyBlue! I love the peek-a-boo prop. The kids must have loved it.


----------



## shar

Adorable!! What a great gift!!!


----------



## Eeeekim

NICE!! Jack looks great.


----------



## pyro

Denhaunt said:


> It feels weird to say this on the Hauntforum..."That's really kinda cute". Nice work guys - Go team go.


 CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bet you own a small pink glue ......
that really cool love it----cute ppffftt


----------



## SuperCreep31

i give it a thumbs up! great job guys!


----------



## Monk

I love this! Great job guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again, everyone! We really enjoyed working together on this piece.

LOL, Pyro, you're a card


----------



## shar

Great team work!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay Roxy...I have to resurrect this "Jack Skellington" popper showroom thread. He is so awesome. I will have to take a pic of my Nightmare Before Christmas collectibles....it is kind of scary.....You are such a sweet person to make a prop this awesome and then....(yikes...ekkkk!) Give it away as a gift. I so wish we were neighbors because I would constantly be knocking on yours and Spooky's door bringing crab bisque, baked lasagna, toffee cookies...anything to make you like me enough to make something like this for my birthday. WOW! I am going to start my 'Jack Popper' tomorrow. Thanks so much for sharing such a wonderful prop!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How fun is that! Great job guys.


----------



## QDance

This is amazing. Great job!


----------



## Just Whisper

That is so adorable. I love Jack.


----------

